# Fall/Halloween Candle and Fragrance thread 2018



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I thought I'd start a thread about new or favorite Halloween or fall candles/Wax melts/other scented items. I was just using a Yankee Candle Apple Cider wax melt and thinking of what scents I'll have going again this fall!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting the new and returning scents this year! 

Yankee Candle Favorites:
Pumpkin Pie
Spiced Pumpkin
Moonbeams on Pumpkins

Bath & Body Works/ White Barn:
Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
Apple Pumpkin
Sweater Weather
Autumn Day (which unfortunately was discontinued a few years ago)
Leaves
Autumn

I prefer the Bath & Body works scents, but honestly anything fall is awesome. Can't wait until later this summer when they start hitting the shelves!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting the new and returning scents this year! 

Yankee Candle Favorites:
Pumpkin Pie
Spiced Pumpkin
Moonbeams on Pumpkins

Bath & Body Works/ White Barn:
Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
Apple Pumpkin
Sweater Weather
Autumn Day (which unfortunately was discontinued a few years ago)
Leaves
Autumn

I prefer the Bath & Body works scents, but honestly anything fall is awesome. Can't wait until later this summer when they start hitting the shelves!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hope these scents will be available this year.
Yankee Candle: Haunted Hollow, Autumn Dusk, Witches Brew 
Witch City Wicks: Witch's Broom


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad to see this thread come up! 

I'm really excited that we are getting close to the fall releases. A couple bits of news that I've picked up-

The new for 2018 Yankee fall fragrances are Sun Kissed Thistle, Autumn Pearl, Enchanted Moon and Poached Pear Flambe. They are announced as UK fragrances but are expected to come to the US for the season. Some outlet stores already have them showing up. Knowing Yankee, there will also probably be several other new ones as well.

For Halloween both Witches Brew and Sweet Seduction will be coming back in new look jars (you can find pics online). I have talked to my friend Shane the Candle Enthusiast on YouTube and he says that Forbidden Apple is also slated to return, along with a new scent. There is also apparently two Halloween Returning Favorites as well. He is not positive on all of that though. 

For Witch City Wicks, I recently talked to the owner Liz about Halloween on instagram and she says that there will be two new scents for the year plus one of the previous ones is getting a total refresh, so in essence there will be 3 new ones. 

Bath and Body Works fall candles will start to trickle out to test stores in July.

Also, and perhaps most importantly, I'd recommend that everyone be on the lookout for HomeWorx candles by Harry Slatkin. They are sold via QVC and for those unaware of who he is, he is the man who developed the 3 wick candle for bath and body works and was in charge of their home fragrances division. He started his own company last year and the spring fragrances were amazing. He is currently on hiatus until July when he is doing the Fall/Christmas release on QVC. I cannot wait to burn his fall stuff this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always love to grab up some B&BW Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, Pumpkin Apple, Leaves and Marshmallow Fireside...I usually get a Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, too, just for tradition, lol. (Not to mention, all the new Fall scents for hand soaps, too!)

I love getting wax tarts of those same scent versions at Yankee, too, like Campfire Treat and Apple Pumpkin.

Then, of course, my Better Homes and Gardens wax melts, like my fave Farm Apple Pumpkin and Sweet Candied Apples...I'm hoping they will, also, bring back the new BH&G melts they had last year, which were Honey Crisp Cider and Harvest Moon...both so lovely!

I can't wait to see all the new offerings, everywhere, this season!!! It's so exciting!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For anyone who might be itching to get some Fall scents, now, I was at Walmart, yesterday, and they had a bunch of Yankee Fall scented candles on clearance from last season, and they still smelled great! Oddly, though, they were hidden in the aisle with the pillows and such, lol. I would have never found them if I weren't looking for a pillow! I grabbed a couple small jar candles...Pumpkin Pie and Honey Crisp Apple Cider...to hold me over. I bought some for my mom, too. The small Yankee jar candles were marked down to $2 each. They had other Fall scents, as well, that were other brands, like BH&G wax melts, which I, also, grabbed some of...those were 75 cents each. EDIT: I had to run back up there, today, and was able to grab a medium BH&G jar candle, Warm Pumpkin Cookie, on clearance, too! I grabbed a couple more of the small Yankee jar candles, too...it's too good of a price to pass up.


----------



## dragonfly102102 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just ordered some
Black Sand Beach items from YC’s SAS. I love the patchouli scent in this. It’s a great scent to hold me over until fall and Halloween scents release.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just about to post that Yankee was having their Semi Annual Sale, lol. I can usually find a few Fall/Halloween scents here and there. We don't have a Yankee close to us, so I have to wait until I go out of town, next. Hopefully, we won't miss the sale.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was just coming here to post about the sale, as well! I saw that under their "Fall fragrance preview" page they listed Poached Pear Flambe, Sugared Cinnamon Apple, Sun-kissed Thistle, and Tranquil Mist. I'm planning to go sometime this weekend and see what fall/Halloween scents might be roaming around the store! I've gotten into wax melts more so than candles recently (especially the melt cups, because I can just empty out the wax and use it for tarts as well) but if there are some Forbidden Apple or even swirl medium candles I might pick them up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Poached Pear Flambe and Sugared Cinnamon Apple sound amazing~


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I saw some fall scents at the YC store I went to yesterday, mainly in the tarts and votive samplers. There were also some of the fall candle holders available. When I was done with my purchase I was given an in-store coupon for a free medium fall jar candle with a purchase of $30, and it starts July 5. The available scents were the 4 I listed above plus Enchanted Moon, Autumn Pearl, and Luscious Pumpkin Trifle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh...Pumpkin Trifle...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

As long as they bring Haunted Hollow back this year...I was so afraid they wouldn't that I literally bought all their stock in it during the season and then later during one of their sales. 

That scent just really triggers a very special Halloween memory and it's one of my favorite scents that they've ever carried.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> As long as they bring Haunted Hollow back this year...I was so afraid they wouldn't that I literally bought all their stock in it during the season and then later during one of their sales.
> 
> That scent just really triggers a very special Halloween memory and it's one of my favorite scents that they've ever carried.


Haunted Hollow really smelled to me just like a haunted attraction. I did the same thing as you and stocked up as I do not think it will come back. It's crazy how tight lipped Yankee is about their Halloween stuff. Hopefully soon!


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Autumn Leaves from Kirklands is a favorite of mine. Pumpkin Spice as well.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> As long as they bring Haunted Hollow back this year...I was so afraid they wouldn't that I literally bought all their stock in it during the season and then later during one of their sales.
> 
> That scent just really triggers a very special Halloween memory and it's one of my favorite scents that they've ever carried.


I couldn't resist getting it last year with that cool tumbler jar that had the spooky writing inside that revealed as the candle burned. I have to give Yankee props for the packaging on that. I found mixing it with the other scents really enhanced the Halloween vibe all around, especially mixing it with the sweeter scents. I tried it with Forbidden Apple and that combo was just pure Halloween. It darkened up the fragrance and added a really spooky element to it, like something you'd expect to find in a witch's hut. My store had Candy Corn & Forbidden Apple melts and votives and some of the Haunted Hollow melt cups at 75% off for the SAS.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went to a Yankee store, out of town, for the SAS but, alas, I found no Fall or Halloween. I was so disappointed. If we go out of town, again, this weekend, I may have to try a different store. 

I did, however, find some Fall melts at the B&BW SAS...but just two scents...and a small Burbon Sea Salt Caramel candle, which is sort of Fall-ish. 

I guess I'll just have to wait for all the new stuff to come out...was really hoping to get some more 75% off deals, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...well, another failure at finding 75% off Fall/Halloween deals at another Yankee SAS. I DID, however, finally get to find some of the new Fall scents to take a quick sniff of. I was correct in thinking Luscious Pumpkin Trifle, Poached Pear Flambe and Sugared Cinnamon Apple were gong to smell amazing!! The store I went to had a tiny display of them to check out. I adored all three of these new scents and will, for sure, be grabbing all of them in tart form when available!

It looked like they were JUST starting to get in some of the other end of Summer/ early Fall scents, too, and clear shelves for them.  So exciting!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Not entirely sure this is the right spot, but Scentsy's doing their flash/clearance sale and a few Halloween/fall things have popped up, be they scents (brick of pumpkin roll) or the warmers from last year. Thought someone else might like to know.


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

These are my favorite Fall scents. The two on the left are from Kirklands and the two on the on the right are from Walmart.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I finally came across a Yankee store that had Fall wax melts, tarts and votives in their semiannual sale!! I grabbed up a whole bunch, lol. I wish they would have had some Halloween ones, though. Now, I just need to get some of the new ones for the season, next!

I'm already starting to see little hints of Fall items at both Yankee and B&BW. Yankee is starting to put out the new Fall stuff, already, and B&BW has Fall candle holders and "late Summer/early Fall" scents coming out. I just grabbed up a new hand soap scent in the $3 soap sale going on...Toasted S'mores. Omg...it smells SOOO good! I see Fall stuff is showing up on the website, too!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For anyone that likes Homegoods/TJMaxx candles but can't find the right scent in the stores, this is one of the lines they carry, DW Home Candles.
https://www.dwhome.com/

When you search for "fall" this is the selection:
https://www.dwhome.com/search?q=fall

I LOVE their Wild Honey Nectar (which obviously isn't a fall scent), but all their candles have a good, strong scent to them,they're not outrageously expensive & they're having a sale right now, 15% off all orders.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yankee Candle Halloween date is up. I was just browsing on their website. No sales, but they do have moonbeams & pumpkin scented candles and their patchouli candles available for purchase at this time.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Did you guys like Yankee Candle’s Sweet Seduction from last year? I got a discounted large/medium sized jar when purchasing other Halloween scents last year. I loved the scent, but the candle burned like crap! They used a cheap wick that burned really hot creating a bunch of black globs that kept breaking off & falling into the melted wax. As the candle was a lighter color, the black burned pieces looked terrible. Definitely not the quality candle I expected from Yankee.


----------



## SpookyVegan (May 15, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yankee Candle Halloween date is up. I was just browsing on their website. No sales, but they do have moonbeams & pumpkin scented candles and their patchouli candles available for purchase at this time.


Those images are from last year. Moonbeams on Pumpkins was new last year, and last year was the 10 year Boney Bunch anniversary.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

SpookyVegan said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > Yankee Candle Halloween date is up. I was just browsing on their website. No sales, but they do have moonbeams & pumpkin scented candles and their patchouli candles available for purchase at this time.
> ...


Strange. That’s what automaticlly pops up when you do a search on their website for Halloween. You would think they would remove that if it’s from last year. ?


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Okay guys... Imma bout to drop a bomb here. These aren't candles, but perfumes, but Solstice Scents will 100% be the best thing you've ever discovered. It is an amazing Indie perfume and bath product company, and the woman (singular—only employee besides her husband!) who makes them ADORES the fall. Just take a second to peruse the site. Her descriptions of her products can take you to another dimension!

http://www.solsticescents.com/

There are a few autumn scents available year-round:








*Foxcroft Fairgrounds*—reminiscent of a fairgrounds in autumn:
Cotton Candy, Cream Soda, Vanilla Taffy, Gridling's Funnel Cakes, Powdered Sugar, Crisp Fall Air, Woodsmoke & a Tendril of Incense
http://www.solsticescents.com/FOXCR...r-Crisp-Fall-Air-Woodsmoke-Incense_p_578.html








*Jack and the Devil*—bet you guys can guess what the name references!
Pumpkin, Amber, Spices, Vanilla, Aged Patchouli & Oakmoss
http://www.solsticescents.com/JACK-...r-Spices-Vanilla-Patchouli-Oakmoss_p_703.html

She also does some witchy stuff:








*Conjure Dark*—Dark magic!
Amber, Frankincense, Sweet Incense Smoke, Dried Rose Petals, Sandalwood, Vetiver, Woods, Oud, Vanilla
http://www.solsticescents.com/CONJU...ndalwood-Vetiver-Woods-Oud-Vanilla_p_643.html


And this one...this one, I really hope comes back for the fall release this year.








*Halloween Night*—The best!
Sweet Candy Corn, Chocolate Candy Wrappers, Melty Gooey Marshmallows, Sticky Caramels & Black Jelly Beans
http://solsticescents.forumotion.com/t55-halloween-night-recurring-autumn


Note: In no way am I related to Solstice Scents. Just a huge fan!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I saw some of the fall product line at YC yesterday. I like the Pear Flambe scent, and next time I go I think I'll pick up the new apple one in a tart to see if I like it. I did get a coupon that goes from the end of July to August 24th. I smelled the Pumpkin Trifle scent but something about it didn't appeal to me. I also picked up my favorite Spiced Pumpkin scent!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Halloween is very, very slowly trickling out to BBW it seems:
https://www.instagram.com/bathandbodyworksdailyfind/ has various pictures of Hot Cocoa and Scream and the site has a Halloween landing page instead of 'sorry, we're all sold out, check back next year'. And fall scents and things have definitely hit stores. 

And now I'm going to go check out that Solstice Scents link.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Impy said:


> Halloween is very, very slowly trickling out to BBW it seems:
> https://www.instagram.com/bathandbodyworksdailyfind/ has various pictures of Hot Cocoa and Scream and the site has a Halloween landing page instead of 'sorry, we're all sold out, check back next year'. And fall scents and things have definitely hit stores.
> 
> And now I'm going to go check out that Solstice Scents link.


That candle looks like so much fun. If that's a hint for what's to come at BBW for Halloween this year, then I am hopeful. I've noticed some years are better than others for their Halloween offerings. I wish they would start working with Harry Slatkin again because he put out some amazing stuff in years past for them. One year they had a Harry Slatkin cackling skeleton and black cat hand soap that lit up when you pressed the dispenser. I also recall that they used to have bar soaps for each scent and special ones for Christmas and Halloween. I remember one year they had a sweet cinnamon pumpkin soap that had a jack'olantern on it and it was glycerin. It was amazing.. I wish they would bring those back.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went to B&BW, today, for their $3.50 Wallflower sale, and grabbed two of the late Summer/early Fall scents: Campfire Doughnut and Toasted S'mores (which I also got the soap of, previously...smells so good!!)...and I saw they started getting in some single wick Fall candles!!! 

I just so happened to have a free $16.50 item reward from the app, so I grabbed up one of the "Leaves" candles...I have always adored that scent! They had a "Cider Lane" one, too, which I almost got instead...I love them both, lol. I love the screw on lidded jars that the single wicks come in, now, too. I wash them out when the candle is spent and they can be used for anything!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if the various plug-in scents are interchangeable between companies ? For example, will Yankee Candle scents fit into BB&B plug-ins? I’ve continued to stick with Yankee simply because I didn’t want to have fifteen different plug-in units to mess with. Some of the other stores’ scents sound divine, but I hesitate..........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Does anyone know if the various plug-in scents are interchangeable between companies ? For example, will Yankee Candle scents fit into BB&B plug-ins? I’ve continued to stick with Yankee simply because I didn’t want to have fifteen different plug-in units to mess with. Some of the other stores’ scents sound divine, but I hesitate..........


I don't think they are, but not 100% sure. I know some of them aren't interchangeable.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Does anyone know if the various plug-in scents are interchangeable between companies ? For example, will Yankee Candle scents fit into BB&B plug-ins? I’ve continued to stick with Yankee simply because I didn’t want to have fifteen different plug-in units to mess with. Some of the other stores’ scents sound divine, but I hesitate..........


Sadly no. The BBW refills are round and the Yankees are flat on the back so they won't fit into each other. But BBW has some really gorgeous Halloween plug-ins later in the season that are just too hard to resist. I have their Halloween haunted house with the ghost plugged in year round in my hallway, and a YC black cat one in the kitchen, so I end up stocking up from each company when they have a good sale.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm so excited to finally see the B&BW Halloween page up! I just bought some of the early Fall fragrance too:
- Pumpkin Apple and Sweater Weather candle
- Marshmallow Fireside and Cinnamon Spiced Vanilla wallflower refills
- Pumpkin Apple scentportable refill

I've literally been checking every few days to see when other fall things start trickling in haha.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Harry Slatkin's kicking off fall this weekend on QVC. I was sent him homeworx 3 candle harvest set and it's amazing. HomeWorx has become my favorite brand. Harry's stuff is awesome! Really hope we get some kind of Halloween luminary this year.


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Grabbed a few candles, sprays, and wall plugins from YC today. I LOVE the Farmer's Market one! The employee there was super sweet, so I mentioned this forum/thread to her. She loved the idea of it! She called her boss (for a different reason) and told her about it. I can't imagine anything will come of it, but someone at Yankee Candle knows about us, at least!


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

B&BW has their fall collection up now. I didn't see any Halloween yet though.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/t/fall-collection


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so I was just at Kohls and they have their Fall candles out! They have both Yankee candles and their Sonoma line in stores. While Yankee is currently regular price (there are coupons for using your Kohls charge going on to use on them, though), they have their Sonoma ones all on sale 50% off!! For those who don't know, their Sonoma line has a lot of scents that are similar to Bath and Body Works and some Yankee ones. They smell amazing! They even have the fancy lids with leaves on them the past few years like B&BW. I picked up a Sonoma "Crafted Caramel Apple" three layer 3-wick candle (wish it had the fancy Fall labels like the others, but it smelled way too good to not buy for that reason) and a Yankee "Apple Pumpkin" tart. I had a $5 Anniversary coupon and a 20% off coupon, so I ended up paying under $6 for them both!! The Sonoma line has wax melts, large and small candles, all part of the 50% sale. They have Fall candle accessories, as well.




















































Also, even more exciting: I got an email from B&BW First Look, today...Whoo-Hoo!!! Fall is arriving!!!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, so I was just at Kohls and they have their Fall candles out! They have both Yankee candles and their Sonoma line in stores. While Yankee is currently regular price (there are coupons for using your Kohls charge going on to use on them, though), they have their Sonoma ones all on sale 50% off!! For those who don't know, their Sonoma line has a lot of scents that are similar to Bath and Body Works and some Yankee ones. They smell amazing! They even have the fancy lids with leaves on them the past few years like B&BW. I picked up a Sonoma "Crafted Caramel Apple" three layer 3-wick candle (wish it had the fancy Fall labels like the others, but it smelled way too good to not buy for that reason) and a Yankee "Apple Pumpkin" tart. I had a $5 Anniversary coupon and a 20% off coupon, so I ended up paying under $6 for them both!! The Sonoma line has wax melts, large and small candles, all part of the 50% sale. They have Fall candle accessories, as well.


ahhhh! did the caramel apple one smell good?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> ahhhh! did the caramel apple one smell good?


The Crafted Caramel Apple? That's the one I bought, as shown in pictures. Omgoodness, it smells so good!!! Though I loved many of them, this one was my favorite of them. I really liked the Pumpkin Spice, Hot Apple Cider, Caramel Toffee, Cinnamon Spice Cookie and Bourbon Pumpkin Brulee. ( I might have liked the Iced Vanilla and Vanilla Pumpkin Chai, too, but forgot to sniff them.) None of them were bad scents, at all. Great line up.

I'm not sure how long the 50% off sale goes on for, so hurry if you want the Sonoma candle sale...the extra 15, 20 or 30% off with Kohls charge goes through the 22nd, I believe, so now is the best time to get them. The large candles are on sale for $9.99 and the smaller ones $5.99, then whatever discount you get if you use your card.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I receive emails from Yankee Candle almost daily with what seems like sales on their large candles. Large, large, large candles always seems to be the subject line at least. I actually prefer their votive candles (I believe they refer to them as samplers). They are normally $2 each, but they do sometimes put them on sale at $1. Any long time Yankee shoppers know the frequency of their $1 sales? I want to order bulk patchouli votives that are only offered online, but prefer not to pay $2 each plus shipping.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a strong smelling fall candle? I love the Lilac YC because its so fragrant but would like something new.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I've found I don't even have to light BBW's Leaves to get my room to smell like it. When lit, it'll travel down the stairs and into my living room and the hallway ceilings are stupidly high so it's gotta work for that. Apple Pumpkin or Pumpkin Apple (one is BBW, one is YC and they're basically the same scent), whichever is the BBW version, is also pretty strong.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree with Impy. I use both of those scents, and they have always been quite strong with a good throw. They are two of my favorites.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you Impy and WitchyKitty. I will try these ones out.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Got a bunch of B&BW candles on Saturday, didn't see Cider Lane but got a "Caramel Apple" one that smells similar...I hope they haven't replaced it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Got a bunch of B&BW candles on Saturday, didn't see Cider Lane but got a "Caramel Apple" one that smells similar...I hope they haven't replaced it!


Cider Lane is one of the natural oil Single Wick candles in the screw on lidded jars.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw B&BW has the Fall preview in stores, today, and they were having a Wallflower sale, so I decided to swing in. I grabbed three of the Fall Wallflower refills and two of the Fall scentportable refills. I had one of the 20% off coupons, too, that I used, so I got a good deal on it all. 

I was itching to grab some of the Fall hand soaps, but I am forcing myself to wait until a better sale, which I know they will probably have, soon. This is just the Fall preview, anyway, and I know the rest of the Fall stuff will come out in another month...hopefully, they will get their wax melts in! I'll wait until next month to buy more...besides, I have another set of coupons for next month, anyway!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Ulchabhan said:


> Okay guys... Imma bout to drop a bomb here. These aren't candles, but perfumes, but Solstice Scents will 100% be the best thing you've ever discovered. It is an amazing Indie perfume and bath product company, and the woman (singular—only employee besides her husband!) who makes them ADORES the fall. Just take a second to peruse the site. Her descriptions of her products can take you to another dimension!
> 
> http://www.solsticescents.com/
> 
> ...


My favorite company ever! No joke. Jack and the Devil is what introduced me to the company about 5+ years ago. It is my go to fall scent along with Witches Cottage.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BllFKLkhrYG/?taken-by=toribathandbody
BBW's Halloween Wallflower haunted house. I... might have a mighty need despite getting last year's and the year before's versions.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/t/halloween
Annnnnd it's slowly trickling in on the site.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

Impy said:


> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/t/halloween
> Annnnnd it's slowly trickling in on the site.


Yeah, there are just a few things now and it looks promising, the packaging is cute. But I'm so impatient for the rest lol.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> My favorite company ever! No joke. Jack and the Devil is what introduced me to the company about 5+ years ago. It is my go to fall scent along with Witches Cottage.


I have Foxcroft Fairgrounds as a roll-on, and while its a nice scent is has NO THROW WHATSOEVER. Its also similar to several Halloween BPALs that I have... if you like BPAL's Halloween stuff you most likely own something very similar to FF... and you can smell it from further than 5" away.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yankee Candle is having a sale on votives. Normally they are $2 each, but currently they are $1. I just ordered $70 worth in patchouli, autumn bouquet, pumpkin buttercream, pumpkin pie, and their regular buttercream scent.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Since we learned that we can't have candles in our apartment now, I've been using mostly the Scenterpiece system from Yankee Candle (I was using it even with candles before the ban). I currently have Enchanted Moon in the warmer and I'm really enjoying it. If Haunted Hollow makes a return this year and it's in a wax melt form, I might give it a try.

Also, if anyone is into Partylite, their fall and Halloween catalogs are up. Hocus Pocus is their only Halloween scent, but they have brought back some holders from previous years with new colors and names.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I made it out of town to a Yankee store and grabbed some of the new Fall wax tarts during the $1 sale. I was worried I'd miss the sale!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Very happy with graveyard fog (black licorice scent) and jack o'lantern (pumpkin scent ) from colonial candle. Love the spiderweb lids on them. Candles are performing well and the jars are very Halloween. Forum member thisdougsforu reviewed them on youtube.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

B&BW has Halloween hand soaps and candles up today.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this at Walmart. I'd never seen them before but thought I'd give them a try.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Scent-Burst-Spiced-Pumpkin-Pie/51504054










So far they smell great, they're less messy & no chance of The Furry Ruiner Bros. spilling wax or getting wax or oil on their tails!! They had other fall scents, Vanilla Caramel, Fall Leaves, and a few others but I thought Spiced Pumpkin Pie would be safe & wouldn't be weird smelling. Sometimes fall scents smell like mold & mildew to me or like bad men's cologne, so I stuck with the pumpkin scent.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been on a candle buying frenzy this year....

Washington Wicks
https://www.etsy.com/shop/WashingtonWicks?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Writher Witch







A seductive potion of sandalwood, vanilla, patchouli and cinnamon.
A short story of this haunting comes with purchase.


Wolf Creek Inn







Smoldering smudge sticks, antique furniture and 100 year old linens makes for a very unique and sensual aroma.
A short story about this haunting comes with purchase.


Sasquatch







Sasquatch takes notes deep from within the WA woods with spicy clove, earthy patchouli, crisp pine needles and smoked oak.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Colonial Candle
https://colonialcandle.com/

The Cobweb Collection









Cobweb Collection - Graveyard Fog 14.5oz Scented Jar Candle
Halloween has arrived. Give all the little ghosts and goblins a delightful treat with this spooktacular blend of licorice, sweet vanilla and citrus.
T. Sweet Orange, Candied Ginger
M. Black Licorice, Basil Leaf
B. French Vanilla










Cobweb Collection - Jack O' Lantern 14.5oz Scented Jar Candle
Make your Halloween super happy with the aroma of a freshly carved pumpkin, enhanced by warm and inviting spices as well as the yummy sweet goodness of vanilla, pecan brown sugar and maple.
T Bing Cherry, Pumpkin Puree, Squash Blossoms
M Cinnamon Sticks, Clove Buds, Freshly Ground Nutmeg
B Brown Sugar, Crushed Pecan, Maple, French Vanilla


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Burke & Hare Co.
www.burkehareco.com









This fragrance is brisk, like newly over turned dirt with notes of sweet balsam combined with fresh tall grasses and cedarwood. Both earthy and airy, this candle evokes the sense of wandering through headstones on a damp fall morning.










This candle smells purely like a sweet bonfire, burning leaves and pine with almost silent hints of clove and spices.










Our Hocus Pocus candle is a mystical blend of vanilla incense, sandalwood and patchouli swirled with purple plum. This scent is reminiscent of magic shops and love spells. It is deep and musky and will blanket you in enchantment. 









Welcome Autumn with notes of birch woods, vetiver, tonka beans over a base of seasonal spices! Cinnamon and Clove warms this blend and summons the feelings of cozy fall evenings!









Midnight is a soft rustic scent that begins with ginger and pine needles over notes of fig, autumn spices and a base of leaves and bark. This is an essential fall fragrance that will remind you of seasons past.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Witch City Wicks
https://www.witchcitywicks.com/









The scent of freshly dug, wet dirt mingles with antique sandalwood. Imagine you’re standing in the oldest burial ground, taking in the crisp air as the autumn leaves rustle around your feet.









You don’t have to have a religious affiliation to appreciate the rich, exotic perfume of frankincense and myrrh in our Church candle.









A spirit-friendly mix of rich frankincense and antique sandalwood with an original, spirit-board label design.









A spicy mix of smoky cloves, earthy patchouli and a touch of fresh fall apples to round it out.









Evokes the spectre of the Headless Horseman riding through the night, with the scent of burning fireplaces, pumpkin, apples and rich autumn spices in the air.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how I wish this thread were a "scratch & sniff"!!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm upset with yankee candle for apparently not bringing back Haunted Hollow (according to every youtuber) I've got 5 jars and I wont be able to burn any of them now. And I went to my local yc store and it was empty. The location is closing this weekend. No Halloween preview party for me. And no more going to yc store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We lost our YC store many years ago. Not sure why their brick & mortar stores are shutting down. 

I will say though, their shipping department is on point with packaging fragile things. I've NEVER received a broken anything from them ever & I'm sure if I did they'd refund my money &/or send a new one.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I'm upset with yankee candle for apparently not bringing back Haunted Hollow (according to every youtuber) I've got 5 jars and I wont be able to burn any of them now. And I went to my local yc store and it was empty. The location is closing this weekend. No Halloween preview party for me. And no more going to yc store.


I confirmed with Yankee Candle yesterday; they will not be releasing Haunted Hollow this year. The rep did tell me that they could next year. I think we all need to call and email YC until they bring it back.


T


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

A few months ago, I wrote a long email to yankee about haunted hollow. I was freaking about it bc every youtuber was saying it wasn't coming back. Yankee replied that it was not aware of it being discontinued at that time. I wouldn't care so much but its my favorite fragrance. It smells like a haunted house and its the quintessential halloween candle to me. I will definitely email them again and post on their facebook after the halloween fragrances are officially released.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I called Yankee Candle this afternoon asking if they had Haunted Hollow in overstock and if it would be cleared out like Black Magic, this rep told me that she couldn't say but to check back on Saturday or Monday.

Another pic of YC's 2018 "Mystic Night" collection








https://www.housebeautiful.com/ente...e-candle-mystic-night-halloween-candles-2018/


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> I confirmed with Yankee Candle yesterday; they will not be releasing Haunted Hollow this year. The rep did tell me that they could next year. I think we all need to call and email YC until they bring it back.
> 
> 
> T


I would try checking the candle section at Homegoods. I have a large stock of Witches Brew that I have gotten there over the years. I believe they carry discontinued/last years' stock and could possibly carry Haunted Hollow, too. May be worth a look. I totally understand because I think I would cry if they stopped making Witches Brew. In my house it IS the scent of Halloween and has been for many years. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't have it anymore.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Demented Diva said:


> Burke & Hare Co.
> www.burkehareco.com
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you burned these candles before? The burned at the stake candle sounds really interesting. Also, have you burned witch city wicks seance and church before? I really liked wcw witchs broom but it didnt come back this year.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah I had a feeling they wouldn't be bringing Haunted Hollow back...so I purchased every pillar they had and then during the semi annual I went back and purchased every single melt cup and plug in. Like many of you, Haunted Hollow is the quintessential Halloween scent for me. The first time I smelled it I was immediately transformed to some of my favorite memories being outside of a Haunted House on a chilly night, warming up by the bonfire while awaiting our turn to go in. I think us Haunted Hollow lovers need to make sure we're taking the time to write in/email/comment as much as possible. 

Also, I'm disappointed because the Mystic Night collection is nothing new.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Have you burned these candles before? The burned at the stake candle sounds really interesting. Also, have you burned witch city wicks seance and church before? I really liked wcw witchs broom but it didnt come back this year.


The Burke & Hare all came in this week and haven't had a chance to burn test them yet.
"Burned at the Stake"- just smelling the unlit candle it smells of burned wood and leaves. There is another scent in there I can't quite figure out. Their Holloween collection are mostly sweetened smells.

I've burned Seance, Church, and Holy Ground from WCW, enjoy them all. Holy Ground is my pick for an eerie scent. Seance is a smooth pleasing, almost incense smell while Church is frankincense and myrrh. Both are nice. I only wish WCW candles had more throw. The one I have don't quite fill a small room. 
I missed out on Witch's Broom.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> Yeah I had a feeling they wouldn't be bringing Haunted Hollow back...so I purchased every pillar they had and then during the semi annual I went back and purchased every single melt cup and plug in. Like many of you, Haunted Hollow is the quintessential Halloween scent for me. The first time I smelled it I was immediately transformed to some of my favorite memories being outside of a Haunted House on a chilly night, warming up by the bonfire while awaiting our turn to go in. I think us Haunted Hollow lovers need to make sure we're taking the time to write in/email/comment as much as possible.
> 
> Also, I'm disappointed because the Mystic Night collection is nothing new.



Great description! 

I stocked up but not like I should have. I think I'm sitting on 5 tumblers and a half dozen or so of wax cups. I did scoop up a few of the fragrance spheres during their summer sell.

I'm wating to see what their new Halloween candle will bring.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have wcw holy ground, all hallows eve and poe from 2017. The throw on all hallows eve was very weak unless I burn a wax melt too. Sleepy Hollow had a strong throw but the fragrance was gag inducing for me. Holy ground has been good. I never burned Poe and probably won't bc Poe is on the candle.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Demented Diva said:


> I called Yankee Candle this afternoon asking if they had Haunted Hollow in overstock and if it would be cleared out like Black Magic, this rep told me that she couldn't say but to check back on Saturday or Monday.
> 
> Another pic of YC's 2018 "Mystic Night" collection
> 
> ...


THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

I didn't get to try Haunted Hollow last year and now I'm nervous I never will get to. 

Agreeing with whoever said that if YC ever discontinues Witch's Brew there will be a major nervous breakdown. I feel similarly about Dark Candle's "Dark Carnival."


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm so bummed that I missed out on the sale/clearance offering of Black Magic from Yankee Candle. I missed buying that two years ago when it came out, and by the time I heard about it being on their website this past week, it was already sold out again. I hate when they offer scents for one year (like Haunted Hollow as well) and then discontinue them. I wish they would at least offer them seasonally on their website.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I started using Yankee's Sugared Cinnamon Apple wax tarts, today...omg...it's like Fall in my house!! It's wonderful! I should have bought more of it...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I started using Yankee's Sugared Cinnamon Apple wax tarts, today...omg...it's like Fall in my house!! It's wonderful! I should have bought more of it...


I know that feeling so well. I bought one meltcup of Yankee's Crunchy Pistachio Vanilla when it came out, and when I used it I loved it so much I really kicked myself for not buying more. Of course it was only available that one year. This week I finally caved and popped in a meltcup of YC's Sugared Pumpkin Swirl from last year, and boy oh boy what a heavenly scent! I think their meltcups have a much stronger throw than their candles do. And this one is pure yummy goodness!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel the same way about tarts and wax melts...they always seem to give a better throw than their candle counterparts from Yankee and other brands...and are less expensive, on top of it! I still like to buy seasonal candles on occasion if it's got a fun or pretty label or jar it comes in..or I find a good deal, lol. 

I don't have a Yankee near me, so my only choice for tarts is to wait until I go out of town, again, or hit Kohls and see what they have of their much more limited selection.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I have wcw holy ground, all hallows eve and poe from 2017. The throw on all hallows eve was very weak unless I burn a wax melt too. Sleepy Hollow had a strong throw but the fragrance was gag inducing for me. Holy ground has been good. I never burned Poe and probably won't bc Poe is on the candle.


Thanks for the tip, when they re-stock I'll plan on picking up the wax melts if they're listed.


----------



## Aviendha (Sep 26, 2007)

SO many great choices! 

I always get a BBW Leaves candle every year. That may be my favorite fall scent ever! I'm also crazy about BBW Sweater Weather.

And a close second, if not a tie, is Scentsy's Cedar Cider. It's the perfect blend of cider and wood, so not over the top sweet. I also love Scentsy Painted Leaves, Cider Mill, and Pumpkin Roll.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always get BBW Leaves, too, I adore it...in fact, it was my first Fall item purchased at BBW, this season, waaaay back when the very first items started to pop up in stores. I think the single wick I bought of it WAS the first item to pop up in my store, lol. I used my App reward on it! 

I haven't tried any of the Scentsy Fall scents, yet...not because I wouldn't like them, I'm sure I would, but because Better Homes & Gardens and Scentsationals wax melts at Walmart cost soooo much less and are just as good...at least in comparison to the throw and longevity of scent from the Scentsy bars I have tried in the past when my MiL bought me some with my Scensty Owl warmer. The cheaper brands sure have come out with some of my favorite scents of the Fall season, too, such as my beloved Farm Apple Pumpkin by BH&G.

Cider Mill and Pumpkin Roll sure sound good, though!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

So the whole conversation about melts and tartes inspired me to buy a Scenterpriece warmer by Yankee so I can use the melt cups. Right now the melt cups are on sale buy 3 get 1 free. What I want to buy is Witches Brew. Is this a pretty good deal or should I hold out for a better sale since I won't start using them for a month or so? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Fortune Cookie Soaps just opened preorders for their Addams Family inspired Halloween box! It’s $20 shipped and goes out October 1st. The names and scent profiles sound awesome! https://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/snap-snap-2018-halloween-boxhttp://https://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/snap-snap-2018-halloween-box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went to B&BW last night and got the Purrfect Pumpkin Halloween 3 wick candle during the 12.95 sale...then I had the 10 off $30 coupon, so I grabbed the pumpkin mini candle holder cloche pedestal and one of the Fall leaf magnetic candle toppers (which I stuck to my fridge, instead, lol) and got all of it, after tax, for about $23. Pretty good deal!! Without the coupon or sale, the value would have been twice what I spent.

I still have the new coupons that just came in the mail and in my app that start on the 27th, so I may go get more, then. We will see what king of sales pop up.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> So the whole conversation about melts and tartes inspired me to buy a Scenterpriece warmer by Yankee so I can use the melt cups. Right now the melt cups are on sale buy 3 get 1 free. What I want to buy is Witches Brew. Is this a pretty good deal or should I hold out for a better sale since I won't start using them for a month or so? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


I am replying to myself. *LOL* I ended up buying 4 large Witches Brew candles (used code GIMME3) for 2 of them free, 8 melt cups (buy 3 get one free) and the pumpkin large jar holder/candy dish that was $11.50 with a minimum $35 purchase (regular $23) - all from Yankee with a value of $180 for a total of $100 (free shipping, too). So, I am happy with the value I got for my $. The 4 large Witches Brew purchase was a total paranoid reaction to the worry they may eventually doscountinue it or someday will go out of businees (stores seem to be closing). I found Purr-chouli at Homegoods yesterday (they also had Candy Corn if anyone is looking for it) so my stash is well stocked. Current count: 5 medium Purr-choulis, 6 medium and 4 large Witches Brews. That oughtta last me until I am too old to care!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> So the whole conversation about melts and tartes inspired me to buy a Scenterpriece warmer by Yankee so I can use the melt cups. Right now the melt cups are on sale buy 3 get 1 free. What I want to buy is Witches Brew. Is this a pretty good deal or should I hold out for a better sale since I won't start using them for a month or so? Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!


I waited a long time to buy a YC scenterpiece warmer, but I fell in love with it quickly once I did. Yankee's meltcups have great throw. Glad you got some Witch's Brew tarts to hold you over. Also watch for the periodic sales Yankee runs on the meltcups of the Buy 1 Get 2 Free deal. That's when I stock up like a mad woman. I remember walking out with a big bag of nothing but meltcups last time they ran that sale. But it seems like they only have that offer sporadically, maybe a couple of times throughout the year. Other than that, I wait for the dollars off coupons so I can get meltcups and other things at the same time.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I waited a long time to buy a YC scenterpiece warmer, but I fell in love with it quickly once I did. Yankee's meltcups have great throw. Glad you got some Witch's Brew tarts to hold you over. Also watch for the periodic sales Yankee runs on the meltcups of the Buy 1 Get 2 Free deal. That's when I stock up like a mad woman. I remember walking out with a big bag of nothing but meltcups last time they ran that sale. But it seems like they only have that offer sporadically, maybe a couple of times throughout the year. Other than that, I wait for the dollars off coupons so I can get meltcups and other things at the same time.


I will definitely look for those sales. That's quite the bargain! Thank you! We don't have any brick and mortar stores near us so I will have to hope they also have the same online. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought 2 yc halloween treats (candy corn) at home goods this week. The throw has been really good.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder if Purr-chouli is made for outlets? I have not seen Witches Brew in any Homegoods for a couple of years now and I do always see Purr-chouli (and Candy Corn) but neither on the Yankee website that I can recall. Purr-chouli and Witches Brew have a very similar scent to me. 

Just thinkin' out loud......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I wonder if Purr-chouli is made for outlets? I have not seen Witches Brew in any Homegoods for a couple of years now and I do always see Purr-chouli (and Candy Corn) but neither on the Yankee website that I can recall. Purr-chouli and Witches Brew have a very similar scent to me.
> 
> Just thinkin' out loud......


I am pretty sure they make candle scents specifically for selling at different, non Yankee stores, as I have noticed the same thing at places like Marshalls, HomeGoods, TJMaxx, and other random retail stores, too. Same for Fall scents. I always see different fragrances that are similar or nearly the same as the ones in an actual Yankee store, but repackaged as a different scent. 

I guess many brands do this to sell items at those types of stores and that's why we are able to get expensive brands for cheaper at those stores...or so I've read, don't hold me to it, lol.

On the topic of Yankee...I have been disappointed to see they haven't been selling...for late Summer, Fall or Halloween...any toasted marshmallow scents, like Fireside Treats and Ghostly Treats! I used to get these types of scents at Yankee and I don't seem to see a scent like this, anymore. While I can get this scent at BBW, thankfully, I liked to be able to get the tarts of this scent from Yankee.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> On the topic of Yankee...I have been disappointed to see they haven't been selling...for late Summer, Fall or Halloween...any toasted marshmallow scents, like Fireside Treats and Ghostly Treats! I used to get these types of scents at Yankee and I don't seem to see a scent like this, anymore. While I can get this scent at BBW, thankfully, I liked to be able to get the tarts of this scent from Yankee.


I agree! I love the fireside marshmallow at BBW and wish that Yankee would come out with something similar. I buy the BBW scent but it doesn't last nearly as long as the Yankee jars would. And I'd love to get that scent in a meltcup!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I agree! I love the fireside marshmallow at BBW and wish that Yankee would come out with something similar. I buy the BBW scent but it doesn't last nearly as long as the Yankee jars would. And I'd love to get that scent in a meltcup!


I don't understand why Yankee stopped selling/making Fireside Treats/Ghostly Treats. Many people seem to really like this particular scent, regardless of the brand, so why stop producing it?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe some fans of Yankee Candles can help me with this. So I recently watched a video where someone had bought several candles and he said they smelled like an candy bar from 1990...well that interested me so I thought I'd try to find out more about them. The candle is called velvet cream pumpkin. And as far as I can tell...it was a limited edition scent and isn't being sold still?

Can anyone confirm that?

I did find it on Amazon but the price seems...expensive given the candles are $20 at Walmart :/


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> Famous Pumpkin said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Purr-chouli is made for outlets? I have not seen Witches Brew in any Homegoods for a couple of years now and I do always see Purr-chouli (and Candy Corn) but neither on the Yankee website that I can recall. Purr-chouli and Witches Brew have a very similar scent to me.
> ...


I spoke to the owner-manager of a local YC about their selling YC at different venues. He stated that the highest quality oils, wax, wick, and packaging is exclusive to the YC named stores. Stores like Walmart, are selling a lesser quality item to meet a different market of the population. When I spoke to the YC official, the company had just bought Wood Wick Candles (which I love!), so who knows what their sales strategy moving forward will be.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

FYI, The body shop has a few pumpkin products in Halloween-looking packaging. https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-us/search?text=pumpkin.


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

unlovedpoet said:


> Fortune Cookie Soaps just opened preorders for their Addams Family inspired Halloween box! It’s $20 shipped and goes out October 1st. The names and scent profiles sound awesome! https://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/snap-snap-2018-halloween-boxhttp://https://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/snap-snap-2018-halloween-box


I would've loved one of those boxes-the price was right. Maybe next year I guess.


----------

